# Conflict of Interest in Stewarding



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't see that as a conflict of interest. The steward doesn't judge, just assists.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No help, but I've always wondered how these things get sorted out. It's a big reason why I've avoided volunteering for local clubs - because I'm usually entered. That's either conformation or obedience.

Obedience may have multiple people sitting behind the table...

Conformation just has 1 steward working closely with the judge...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I wouldn't see that that would be a conflict- and unless she says 'hi sister!' loudly, the judge isn't likely to know.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> I wouldn't see that that would be a conflict- and unless she says 'hi sister!' loudly, the judge isn't likely to know.


To be honest with you, depending on the day, they are usually hating each other, and giving each other the silent treatment.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

When I steward for obedience, if there is a steward that knows the dog well (lives with the dog, trains with the dog, petsits the dog) that steward will often get a sub for that one run if it will negatively affect the dog.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

FosterGolden said:


> When I steward for obedience, if there is a steward that knows the dog well (lives with the dog, trains with the dog, petsits the dog) that steward will often get a sub for that one run if it will negatively affect the dog.


Shoot, I did not even think of what Kennedy would do if he saw my daughter stewarding. I know with me, he needs to know exactly where I am, and I cannot walk around or speak, otherwise he is distracted. She will be in the ring with him for both Junior Handling and Open dog.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

It doesn't sound like a conflict of interest to me. What do your fellow club members think?

I was thinking about your trouble finding volunteers and was going to offer a suggestion. Here in Maine in order to graduate from high school, students need at least 30 hours of community service hours. And a lot of students volunteer many, many more hours than the minimum - it looks really good on college applications. I don't know if that requirement exists in MO. 

Many businesses or community event organizers call the local high schools (guidance office) to recruit students to volunteer and in exchange they sign the student's paper documenting the hours volunteered. Students around here volunteer at road races (manning water stations), refereeing pee wee sports games, stacking wood for senior citizens, haying for a local horse rescue, etc. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

brianne said:


> It doesn't sound like a conflict of interest to me. What do your fellow club members think?
> 
> I was thinking about your trouble finding volunteers and was going to offer a suggestion. Here in Maine in order to graduate from high school, students need at least 30 hours of community service hours. And a lot of students volunteer many, many more hours than the minimum - it looks really good on college applications. I don't know if that requirement exists in MO.
> 
> Many businesses or community event organizers call the local high schools (guidance office) to recruit students to volunteer and in exchange they sign the student's paper documenting the hours volunteered. Students around here volunteer at road races (manning water stations), refereeing pee wee sports games, stacking wood for senior citizens, haying for a local horse rescue, etc. Might be worth looking into.


My club says they did not think it was.

We in the past have tried to offer a pretty large donation to a couple high school groups for help, no response. It is the weekend after graduation and end of school, so I always think the kids are too busy with parties. As for the community service hours, yes, we have the same, but it is a very select group of charities they can volunteer with. We have tried to hire boy scouts, that worked but only two were interested - we paid them a nice down payment for their summer camp.

This year I am thinking maybe our ROTC might need some fund raising.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I used to steward (for free!!) at the Swiss Golden Retriever Club championship show each year and at other shows if they asked me to. I was a Basset Hound breeder so no conflict of interest. Being English and speaking several other languages I was able to translate for the UK judges that came to these shows. Maybe you could find someone from another breed who loves dogs and would help you out.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

We've used 4H and military booster clubs for hunt tests.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Junior ROTC has helped us. I have been in shows and also stewarded. Our shows are tiny in Alaska. I just don't steward the class I'm in obviously. I've done it for conformation and obedience and rally. I have heard of clubs that don't allow members to steward. But hey if you have enough people to do that, great. Up here it's all hands on deck!


----------

